# Lenovo A390 problems



## FlameKnight123 (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi
Not sure if this is the right place for this topic, so I'm sorry if it's not(please redirect me if I am mistaken).
I just got a Lenovo A390 from a friend, and it's looking great. Just that it has one _basic_ problem: SIM recognition! For some reason, after a point of time it stopped recognizing the SIMS inside it, and refused to do so until I had taken out and put back the two SIMS a few hundred times. Finally it worked....until I tried Data Connection to use the internet via my Vodafone SIM. Then everything went conk. The phone immediately said "No signal" for both SIMS, in spite of the fact that both the SIMS had full connection on my dad's phone when I checked. I tried taking out the SIMS and putting them back but no success. When I tried a different set of SIMS, the error was different: in System Settings it showed only the old SIMS.
After a bit of looking around I came to System Settings and saw that both SIMS were off. I tried to turn them on, but the screen showed a message ("Deactivating..") and froze there; eventually I had to shut down the phone, and when I restarted the SIMS were off again. 
Basically, the brunt of it is this: I have SIM cards that are fully functional, but my Android 4.0 phone refuses to recognize them, so I can only connect to the internet by connecting by phone to my local WiFi. I cannot make phone calls either.


----------



## FlameKnight123 (Nov 3, 2013)

Update: Right now my phone has only a Vodafone SIM(I took out the Airtel one). But for some reason, in System Settings, it shows that Vodafone is off and Airtel is on. No amount of restarting(turning the phone off and on) helped....I'd be very grateful if someone were to help!


----------

